# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Matkakortin myyntipisteiden verkosto laajenee

## RSS

Matkakortin myyntipisteiden verkosto laajenee

HSL:n matkakortin voi nyt ladata myös kaikissa Helsingin seudun K-citymarketeissa. Niissä voi muiden matkakortin myyntipisteiden tapaan ladata matkakortille kautta ja arvoa, hankkia uuden haltijakohtaisen matkakortin sekä saada tulosteen matkakorttinsa tiedoista. Lisäksi K-citymarketeista voi ostaa vuorokausilippuja.

Matkakortin myyntipisteitä on kaikkiaan noin 270. Matkakorttiasioissa palvelevat K-citymarketien lisäksi R-kioskit, Stockmannin tavaratalot, VR:n lipunmyyntiasemat, muut matkakorttitunnuksella merkityt myyntipisteet sekä matkakortin palvelupisteet. Matkakortin voi ladata myös HSL:n lippuautomaateilla, joita on mm. metroasemilla, useimmissa matkustajaterminaaleissa sekä monilla juna-asemilla.

Henkilökohtaisen matkakortin hankkiminen tai kortilla olevien tietojen päivittäminen vaatii asiointia matkakortin palvelupisteessä, joita on Rautatientorilla ja Itäkeskuksessa sekä Espoon ja Vantaan kaupunkien yhteispalveluissa. Myös Kauniaisissa, Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella on matkakortin palvelupiste.

Myyntipisteiden yhteystiedot löytyvät myyntipistehausta.
Palvelupisteiden yhteystiedot

Lisätietoja:
Matkustajapalvelut-osaston johtaja Pirkko Lento, puh. 050 380 7033
Suunnittelija Satu Rönnqvist, puh. 045 139 3489



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Knightrider

Edistystä, sama vaan kaikille huoltoasemille, lähikaupoille yms. ja matkakortin voi ladata lähes paikassa kuin paikassa. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi (avorahastukseen siirtymisen yhteydessä) pysäkkiautomaatit.

----------


## risukasa

> Edistystä, sama vaan kaikille huoltoasemille, lähikaupoille yms. ja matkakortin voi ladata lähes paikassa kuin paikassa. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi (avorahastukseen siirtymisen yhteydessä) pysäkkiautomaatit.


Lippuautomaatteja on kahta tyyppiä, joista toisessa voi ladata matkakortin. Ja jopa Visa Electronilla!  :Wink:  Muun muassa Lasipalatsin sporapysäkiltä ja useimmilta metroasemilta löytyy tällaiset automaatit. Tietenkin paljon lisää tarvitaan ennen kuljettajalipunmyynnin lopettamista.

----------

